# Navigation route - how to correct/report ?



## r-e-l (Dec 19, 2018)

before you ask: yes I have used the bug report dozens of time to report that the turn presented at navigation route is wrong.

I thought I read there is a place to update and edit the roads and ensure the turn they believe exists will be marked as "doesn't exists". Anyone knows which routing system they are using and which map should be edited? Google direction doesn't show this error so I dont think its with Google....


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

r-e-l said:


> I thought I read there is a place to update and edit the roads and ensure the turn they believe exists will be marked as "doesn't exists". Anyone knows which routing system they are using and which map should be edited? Google direction doesn't show this error so I dont think its with Google..


there has been various maps systems speculated to be what is behind Tesla's maps/navigation, but don't know that there has been anything definitive.

Some suggested GoogleMaps, TomTom, or OpenStreetMap.org (already shows as you can't turn left onto that cloverleaf)


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I have a similar question. There is a hotel along the route between work and home that has its own private road. If the main road is busy enough, the navigation tries to route me through the private road.

That’s only mildly obnoxious until that hotel has a golf event or convention. Then, the police wait by the entrance to the private hotel road and hand out tickets to anyone who isn’t a hotel guest (I was lucky when I discovered that, I was let off for being a resident of the area). So it could end up being a $100 navigation error.


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

I've done the following with my neighborhood and the updates did show on the satellite view in the car. However, these updates have not yet affected _navigation._

Go to https://www.google.com/maps 
Click on the 3 bar menu
Scroll down and click on Send Feedback
Click on either Missing Road or Suggest an Edit
Perform changes
Submit, then wait
My changes showed up in satellite view in just a few days. However, the in-car navigation does not honor it.

I have made the same changes in Waze Map Editor and that has not yet made a difference either.

I have considered making the same changes in OpenStreetMap but haven't gotten around to it. Either way, be aware that navigation changes are only downloaded to the car a few times a year. They also don't necessarily come at the same time as other software updates.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

There’s an intersection at a curve in the road where I live. Directions ignore the slight right that is required onto the different road at the intersection. I’ve already had to submit feedback to Apple Maps to fix it (eventually they did).

Tesla Navigation still has the missing step in the directions. I’ve checked out OpenStreetMaps but I could find nothing wrong with the map there (and getting routing directions on that site works correctly).

It would be so nice if Tesla had a system in place to report these kinds of issues (I can’t do bug reports because my car has no Internet connection at that location).


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

Yeah bug reports doesn't seem to do anything. There is a very odd one going to my parent's house where it has me do a U-turn at the next street up coming back and making a left, instead just making a right when I pass it the first time. Obviously I ignore the routing, but it has done this since I've owned the car.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

slasher016 said:


> Yeah bug reports doesn't seem to do anything. There is a very odd one going to my parent's house where it has me do a U-turn at the next street up coming back and making a left, instead just making a right when I pass it the first time. Obviously I ignore the routing, but it has done this since I've owned the car.


I have a similar one in Fort Worth: north on University Dr to east on I-30 entrance ramp. The nav system says continue one block, take a left, go one block, take a left, then take a left to go straight through the light where it all started. Proves the adage: two wrongs don't make a right, but three lefts do.


----------



## r-e-l (Dec 19, 2018)

I "debugged" what the issue is …..well not really. the problem is real problem but I now know what is the wrong data that they have. When I set navigation to be "do not use HOV" lane, I get the bad routing as shown in the original post. when set to use HOV lane, it works just find. Mind you, that road have both HOV lane as well as none.
So from the looks of it, the maps "believe" that there is only an HOV lane on that road.

so I know what is wrong, it doesn't mean I know who to report it to …


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

eXntrc said:


> I've done the following with my neighborhood and the updates did show on the satellite view in the car. However, these updates have not yet affected _navigation._
> 
> Go to https://www.google.com/maps
> Click on the 3 bar menu
> ...


Try TomTom's map editor. I submitted some edits for roads in my neighborhood, and when the next set of Tesla maps came out, the car's navigation finally started using them properly for routings. https://www.tomtom.com/mapshare/tools/


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

evannole said:


> Try TomTom's map editor. I submitted some edits for roads in my neighborhood, and when the next set of Tesla maps came out, the car's navigation finally started using them properly for routings. https://www.tomtom.com/mapshare/tools/


I've reported an incorrect speed limit both the Google and TomTom, and it was not corrected when the next map update came out.


----------



## FurryOne (Apr 19, 2019)

I routinely go through a series of 3 traffic circles near me on US Route 825, two of them are new as of a few years ago. When approaching the Northern most circle the Tesla navigation tells me to "take the first exit" to go through the circle and continue on 825, except that the first exit is not the continuation of 825, but a connecting route to another road! Does anyone know who I can contact to get this straightened out?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

You will never "straighten out" a traffic "Circle" - however the way to report these items used to be with "Bug Report". 

I think you can also go to Google Maps and plot your course. It might likely show the same error, if it does report the problem to Google Maps. Tesla uses a combination of services for mapping and one of those underlying services likely has the error. Fix the error at the souce and it will find it's wayto the car.


----------



## FurryOne (Apr 19, 2019)

GDN said:


> You will never "straighten out" a traffic "Circle"


I bet Superman could straighten out a traffic circle!



> ... Tesla uses a combination of services for mapping and one of those underlying services likely has the error. Fix the error at the souce and it will find it's way to the car.


Well, you can't fix the error if you don't know where to report it. I hesitate to use the "Bug Report" method because from what I've been told, Tesla uses/used Google Maps for the display and Garmin's API for Navigation - but as I understand it, (from talking to Garmin) Tesla is now working with OpenStreetMaps and Mapzen Valhalla routing, so this problem may resolve when Tesla pushes new map software.


----------



## lrondenet (Jun 24, 2021)

I travel back roads in Wisconsin quit frequently and the posted speed limit is 55 mph put on my nav screen it shows 40 mph thus not letting me drive the speed limit with auto drive. How can I get this corrected . There is one particular stretch of road this happens on that is 20 miles of straight flat roadway?


----------



## OlsonBW (1 mo ago)

1) Tesla should be able to automatically detect whether or not you have enough people to quality for being in HOV lanes by how many butts appear to be in seats. It should then ask if you want to NOT use HOV on "this route or all future routes" to where you would have to turn on "Use HOV lanes" to have it try to route you on HOV routes. As to whether you are legal or not should be up to the person driving and the local police/sheriff's department when they pull you over if you don't have enough people in the car.

2) We have a freeway on/off ramp that is ONLY for HOV vehicles which are either busses or cars/trucks/vehicles with 2 or more humans and in some locations in the area, three or more humans aboard. However, Tesla does not route me on that on/off ramp so I have to turn off FSD when I get near that section of road and turn it back on once I'm on the freeway. 

I would like to report this to Tesla. The option to tap on the icon to report a problem with FSD (I have the "Super Beta" for backroads and it works great on 97% of roads. There are just a few where I have to take control but the number of roads/intersections is dropping with every updates. However, I doubt they will ever know about this HOV on/off ramp until someone tells them and I don't know how to tell them.


----------

